# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديث جديد VOGUE +RVX99 + BLACK BOX☼ب BQ OK وبدون أنترنت كذلك

## mohamed73

تحديث جديد  VOGUE +RVX99 + BLACK BOX 10/1/2019 _________________________________________   VISION VOGUE VISION RVX99 VISION RV BLACK BOX   الإضافات :  _____________________________1- تثبيت BQQ OK بدون أنترنت 2 -إصلاحات أخرى للجهاز _____________________________ الدعم مستمر لجميع الأجهزة شركة فيزيون تقدم لكم المتعة والفرجة وتعدكم بالجديد  تحميل التحديث: VISION VOGUE الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  VISION RVX99 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  VISION RV BLACK BOX الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  صور القنوات:  BEOUTQ

----------


## saedo

MERCI BEAUCOUP

----------


## aitatta123123

tanchkroukoum bzaff
merci k

----------


## SAMI2019

MERCI  BCP MON FRERE

----------


## karnold

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي

----------

